# [MANAUS] Passeio pelo Encontro das águas - parte II



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Pessoal, sigo com mais uma parte do passeio do Encontro das Águas em Manaus. Quem não viu a primeira parte o link é:









[MANAUS] Passeio pelo Encontro das águas - parte I


Pessoal, no início de janeiro estive em Manaus em viagem familiar. Foram quatro dias na cidade, onde fizemos dois passeios diferentes. Um deles, que vou retratar aqui neste thread, foi o Encontro das Águas. Manaus é banhada pelos rios Negro e Solimões e o passeio é um atrativo para turistas de...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Na segunda parte vamos até o Lago Janauary, passando pelo Encontro das Águas e seguindo até o Catalão para retornar ao porto e finalizar a aventura.

*Almoço no Lago Janauary com visuais de encher os olhos








*














































*Finalmente o Encontro das Águas



































*

Segue nas próximas postagens...


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

*Atracando no Lago Catalão




























Postos de combustíveis fluviais























































Fim de passeio








*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

É impressionante o tamanho do rio amazonas


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> É impressionante o tamanho do rio amazonas


Manaus é banhada pelos rio Negro e Solimões. Mas agradeço por acompanhar essa aventura.


----------



## Ponta Negra (Sep 3, 2011)

Trabalhei 8 anos no passeio encontro das águas e lago janauary


----------

